# The all new TRUCKTOR!



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I saw this over on a Ford forum I frequent and had to post it here. I personally think its awesome!


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Only in Minnesota....


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

LOL, then where is yours?......


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

haha, frame would snap. and im not that engineeringly inclined


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Unimogs come with a front bucket option... I wonder how much that Dodge will lift before the cash splits in two?


----------



## Buck Bros. (Jan 12, 2010)

theres a reason he is under that hood


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Buck Bros.;965827 said:


> theres a reason he is under that hood


He's tempting fate or suicidal... You couldn't get me under the bucket of that truck for any reason.


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

Why? Visibility would be terrible. Not to mention the pickup was never intended to be a loader. Future candidate for a darwin award.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

LOL I dunno, that dodge isnt new and that bucket looks like it gets some use!

The guy that posted the pic said he was checking his oil. That dodge looks like its in mint condition!


----------



## fulltiltwill (Aug 23, 2005)

Nice, I think he's on to something. Put a plow on that mount and just think how high you could stack your piles. LOL


----------



## ACA L&L (Jan 5, 2007)

We have a guy here in town with one! next time I see and I have my darn camera ill snap a few pics. I have always wondered exactly what they use it for? Loading trucks on site? How much do u think the entire setup weighs? You would think that he would need substantial ballast in the rear? Crazy dude I say, One crazy dude........really tho, what the heck would u need that for. Cant afford a skid and trailer, time saver, the truck is used specifically for one thing and thats it? I wanna chase down the guy in town and ask, buts hes a scary 400 lb biker dude that looks PO'ed all the time.


----------



## Buck Bros. (Jan 12, 2010)

wondering how many gallons in the wet box and the pully size under the hood:laughing:
or is that electrified ..lmao


----------



## timberjack (Dec 21, 2000)

No loader on this one, but a combination of the two could sure be interesting.

It was at an auction i went to in Dryden, ON last fall, and think it brought about 2g's. The local rustspray place bought it for an advertising gimmick to park on the highway frontage. Cheaper than a billboard.

If i recall, the rear half was a Farmall W6. Never did crawl under to see how he mated the two halves together. I don't think he ever actually used it to work, but drove it yearly in the antique tractor parade. Said it would do 40 mph easily, but didn't think the rearend would hold up for too long at sustained speed.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I hope he has lock out pins some where on that loader. It wouldn't be pretty if he blew a hose.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

RJ lindblom;965833 said:


> Why? Visibility would be terrible. Not to mention the pickup was never intended to be a loader. Future candidate for a darwin award.


Crazy or ingenious, It's not the first, nor the last! I think the model A or T Ford tractor kits are the coolest home made tractor kits ever. Those sold like crazy back in the depression and before.
I kind of like it! Then again I like the 4 cylinder Ford powered log splitter that my dad's neighbor has.


----------



## ontario026 (Dec 22, 2008)

I have a customer with a trailer made out of the front of model A or T, the engine in it has been converted to an air compressor, 2 cylinders run the engine, and the other 2 cylinders now pump air for the compressor, apparently works very well....

Matthew


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I have never sean anything like that before.


----------



## UpstateDzlGuy (Dec 22, 2003)

A+ for the ingenuity. Chris


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Hmmm, Doug: I have a red dodge, and could use a loader......... (cough cough)


----------



## patlalandebutt (Nov 1, 2008)

my personal opinion, 
SOME PEOPLE HAVE WAY TO MUCH TIME! 
and one hell of a brain!!


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

You could stack mountians with that thing If you put a plow on instead of the bucket


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I'll pass. Looks cool, but no way you'd ever get me within 35 ft of that thing.


----------



## grasmancolumbus (Mar 4, 2008)

Again, Lots of beer and a welder


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

I always thought it would be cool to do that do a 94-02 style dodge cummins because the way the fenders slope you could sit the loader arms flush in there, maintaining your visibility. Talk about versatility, that truck could load the salt trucks at the yard then drop the bucket with a quick attach and hook up to a 10 foot pusher at the site.


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

I imagine it would be OK with snow or sawdust, anything that is light, but I wouldn't want to go up to a gravel bank.


----------



## sjosephlawncare (Jan 17, 2008)

grasmancolumbus;966900 said:


> Again, Lots of beer and a welder


Exactly!! Perfect way to put it


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey I like the sign SCRATCH COMING SOON! The real Q is whos getting the scratch the guy or the truck


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

Some farm boys know how to fabricate wow...!


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

He also has a set of forks for that rig so he can pick up his old lady and take her to the buffet on her birthday. LOL


----------



## randym99 (Oct 20, 2008)

I'd say a person would have to be careful with it.Likely has a purpose(or else he would'nt have put the work into it)A farmer could use by times.Noticed he has a truss brace under the front diff.Leads me to think its "heavy".


----------



## U1200 (Apr 20, 2009)

Don't I feel stupid for wasting all that money on Unimogs!  Bet thats a ball joint eatin sum*****.


----------



## D DeSantis (Mar 3, 2008)

I remember seeing a lot of those around when I was really young. Haven't seen one in a long time though!


----------

